# Hiding your LED or Spot Lights?



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhh...once you figure out how to get the lighting perfect, how do you hide the cans they sit in. Put tombstones in front. Some dark tombstones are ok, not all have to be lit. If they are led, throw some branches near them. Make some "fake rocks" out of cardboard and newspaper/paper mache and paint. Home Depot and Lowes use to sell these heavy duty concave green covers that had metal spikes to dig them in the ground so you could place them behind the light source. Let me know if need a pic, I couldnt find online but I still have them.

Also, study everyone's pics here on the forum, you can see where they are placing the lights.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I use the hide it behind a tombstone method as well as fake rocks, hay bales, signs, and pumpkins. I even have a fake rock built to hide one of my foggers. I use the smallest LED spots I could find on amazon and my colored compact fluorescents get a big glass jar over them once hidden behind something to keep rain and critters from damaging the fragile bulbs.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I got double LED foam stones made by Minion's Web. I have one in each corner so the entire front of the cemetery is lit and the front stones cast cool shadows on the stones in back: http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/l....html?osCsid=f618fbbe8062ee8cfdb57dd14560de9f


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

Matrixmom I would like to see a picture of the heavy duty concave green covers you 'er talking about. And Terra I like the look of the rocks. I will check out minions page. Thoses led are bright. I just bought 4 10 watt LED spotlight with a color changing remote. just need to wire plugs on to them.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here you go they say splashguards on them


----------

